# Garage Door



## Radioman (Aug 29, 2006)

Hello All

I have a 16 foot garage door and what I've noticed in the past 4 months is one side of the door does not completely go to floor. So actually once the door is shut by the garage door opener the one side you can see day light it is up by about half of a inch.

 Also I put a level on the floor in two different locations on the floor at the door and it is perfectly level.

Any suggestions to fix this is greatly appreciated.

Thanks Again 
Terry


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 29, 2006)

Hello Radioman and Welcome to the Forum:
Not knowing how old the door is, I would suggest you oil the rollers and put a light coat of grease on the tracks. Watch it go up and down a couple of times and see if anything is out of line that you can fix. Caution, watch your fingers around the moving door and tracks; those rollers can cut the end off a finger.
You might also check the bottom gasket; it may need replacing.
Glenn


----------



## Radioman (Aug 29, 2006)

glennjanie said:
			
		

> Hello Radioman and Welcome to the Forum:
> Not knowing how old the door is, I would suggest you oil the rollers and put a light coat of grease on the tracks. Watch it go up and down a couple of times and see if anything is out of line that you can fix. Caution, watch your fingers around the moving door and tracks; those rollers can cut the end off a finger.
> You might also check the bottom gasket; it may need replacing.
> Glenn


 Hello Glennjanie

The door is steel and only 9 years old.

Thanks 
Radioman


----------



## dndremodeling (Sep 5, 2006)

another posiblity is that the spings are worn out, causing the "sag" on one side of the door. I would watch the door open and shut a few times to see if there are any binding points, especially towards the bottom, also check the bottom strip as previously stated. A worn weather strip could prove misleading when looking at a reveal. 

If you suspect the springs, look at them because they are color coded on the ends, you will see colors like white, orange, green, etc.. that is crucial in a proper replacement for weight displacement to replace them with the proper color, NOT eyeballing size because different companies wind springs differently to handle specified weights. Also, replace ALL springs, not just the two on the sagging side. 

If you happen to have the torsion spring across the top, then you may need to troubleshoot the assembly by reading your manual if you have it, or looking online based on the brand of door you have. 

If all else fails, call a "certified" repair technician to troubleshoot and repair the door.


----------



## Doorguy06 (Dec 6, 2006)

Sorry the reply is so late, I just found this forum online.

Do not put any grease in your tracks, the dirt and dust and whatever else is floating in the air will stick to it and the rollers causing premature roller failure. ( it will start to pit the ball bearings ) Over time the grease will get sticky and may cause the door to bind. Use penetratiing oil on the hinges, track and rollers. It is ok to put grease on the springs and that is it.Spring tension is not an issue here either. You should have a torsion spring system with cables attached to each side at the bottom. No matter how strong or weak the spring or springs are it will exert equal amounts of force to each side. I highly doubt you have extesion springs ( They run parallel with the tracks ) otherwise that is a seperate issue. Has the door always shown light on this side?? 

There are three potential causes:

1) Bottom seal ripped or missing.

2) Slipped drum on the opposite side of the door.

3) Concrete on that side is starting to sag.

Close the door and look at it from the outside and see if it looks cock eyed, if so you have a slipped drum and the drums need to be reset. Otherwise it is probably just a weather seal problem. 

If the problem is already fixed atleast I hopefully provided you with a little more knowledge about garage doors.


----------



## PatKrewe (Oct 30, 2012)

dndremodeling said:


> another posiblity is that the spings are worn out, causing the "sag" on one side of the door. I would watch the door open and shut a few times to see if there are any binding points, especially towards the bottom, also check the bottom strip as previously stated. A worn weather strip could prove misleading when looking at a reveal.



If this is indeed the case with the springs being worn out depending on the type of springs you have make sure to replace both at once. Also, garage door springs can be incredibly dangerous and they should be handled by a professional garage door repair service in Phoenix (or your local city)


----------



## Wuzzat? (Oct 30, 2012)

If it's this type of spring, 

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=spri...131&tbnw=131&start=0&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,i:159

you can check the relative "spring constant" of both springs at the same time.  

Using due caution, remove them with the door opened and restrained and hook them together from one end of each so you have a combo spring twice as long.  Put the springs in pipes so if a spring breaks, pieces won't fly everywhere,

Use a comealong or a person's body weight to stretch the combo.  Since both springs see the same tension, they should also stretch equally as measured by a tape.


----------

